# Moving experience



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear All,

I am now in the process of miving to Toronto. We should get there on August 24th.

There may be some delay in replies until then but I will catch up asap.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Peter,

Good Luck with the move - think it certainly should be an experience!

Take care,

Sue


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Good luck Peter,i hope all goes well with your move...& all the best to you in Canada i hope you settle in really quickly & it lives up to your dreams
luv
juel xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Good luck Peter

Hope everything arrives safely, including the family.

Best Wishes
Karen x


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Peter & Family
Wishing you the best of luck and hope you get settled soon. Best wishes Bev H x


----------

